# Help a noob out: My first oil change!



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Okay all you DIYers, I'm about to join your ranks. I have never changed the oil on a car in the past. I've always just brought it to the dealership. But... in an effort to "remake" myself, I'd like to get more hands-on with my cars. (That and I'm tired of the hassle of and getting bent over by service departments.)

So... first oil change on my '03 330i. I have reached 7500 miles, and have decided to one oil change myself once between every "normal" service. Here are my questions:

1) For step-by-step instructions, how different are those on bmw325i.net from those of a 3.0 liter engine?

2) As a rule of thumb, what oil should I use? The OEM BMW (from the dealership) or Castrol Synthetic? Please be specific (brand and type), as I'm pretty much a cluebie.

3) Get the filter and gaskets/washers at the dealership, or elsewhere?

4) Any other gotcha's I should look out for? Advice? Suggestions where to get the ramps, oil, oil drain pan, etc.?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

By using an oil extractor there is no need for ramps, drain pan, etc. I picked one up for $50 and it did an incredible job. Managed to change my oil and didn't even get my hands dirty or change out of my nice clothes. The only other tool you'll need is the proper sized socket wrench to remove the filter.

I'd suggest BMW oil and BMW filters. No idea how much the filters cost since one of the kind members here on the 'Fest sent me one for free!

Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

While I don't think BMW oil is the absolute best choice, it's what the dealer will use on your 15K interval oil changes, so switching oil back and forth probably isn't the best idea either. So, until the free maintenance program runs out, I'd probably stick to using the BMW 5W30 synthetic.

The oil filter "kit" comes with a new filter cannister O-ring and a new oil pan bolt washer. This is true even for the filter kits bought somewhere other than your dealer. I buy my filters a case at a time from bimmerparts.com. But since this is your first change, I'd probably just pick one up at the dealer when you get the oil.

There is no difference in the oil change procedures (or, really, even the location of the relevant parts) between any of the I-6 BMWs built over the last ~10 years (M50/S50+). To date, I've done the oil on a 2.5L E36, a 3.0L E46, a 3.2L E36 M3, and a 2.8L E39 and they were all essentially identical.

I prefer doing oil changes from below but some guys here swear by extractors. If you go the below route, pick up some Rhino Ramps at Walmart (they're <$20 at Walmart and over $50 from places like Griots) and an oil drain pan from any auto parts store.

No tricks. Just remember to put the oil pan bolt back in BEFORE refilling the engine. And make sure the engine is warm (not hot) before starting so the old oil drains quicker and more thoroughly. You can change the fitler any time after you start draining. It's usually what I work on while I'm waiting for things to drain.

Oh, and if scrapes/scuffs on the oil filter housing would theoretically bother you, make sure to pick up a 36mm socket before you attempt this. That size will fit perfectly on the hex top of the oil filter housing. Using an adjustable wrench, etc will leave marks.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Also all the filter housing and the drain bolt is somewhat torque sensitive, so make sure you pick up a decent torque wrench.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Isn't there a replaceable washer on the drain plug? You will need one of those too. Also, although I am an oil extractor convert, I would do the first change from underneath. Sometimes the oil has little metal shavings in it from the engine break in and I don't know that an extractor will pull them out (although I don't know that it won't, either).

If you go the underneath route, make sure to get an oil pan that has enough capacity. Lots of cars use less oil than the BMWs, so there are many available that are too small.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

rwg, the drain plug washer comes with the filter (and the O-ring).


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

So THAT'S what that spare washer was for!! :rofl: :rofl: I just did my first oil change on the M a couple weeks ago with the extractor and was wondering why there was a piece I wasn't using. It worried me for a couple days. :tsk:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I went out and got myself the following tonight, and will do the change tomorrow after work.

7 qts of BMW oil
Filter kit

plus I also got the basics that I'll use not only on the bimmer, but many things on my new project car, the '84 Rabbit GTI.

15 qt. oil pan (can seal closed/easy pour)
Rhino Ramps ($30 at Wal-Mart... I thought they were $20  )
Funnel
36 mm Craftsman socket
Creeper

About the BMW oil... I was told by my delivery specialist at the Performance Center that it is just Castrol oil with a BMW label. I know it was suggested to stick with BMW oil because that's what they will use on the regular services, and it's usually not good to keep switching oils. So, can I get the same oil bottled as Castrol elsewhere to save a few bucks and not worry about it? Wal-Mart didn't have Castrol, but they did have Mobil 1, which seems to be popular... and they had a 5 qt jug for $19.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Crap! Just thought to check... my torque wrench has a range of 25+, and the drain bolt and filter cover are supposed to be torqued to 18. Am I SOL, can I "safely" hand-tighten, or is 25 safe?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I would use BMW oil until the warranty runs out. It is a very good oil, it is inexpensive, and it meets all BMW specs (no questions if you have an engine problem under warranty). After that your choice, but there is nothing wrong with the BMW oil.

The only real difference between any later model 3 series oil change (inlcuding the Ms) is the oil filter cover removal. The normal ers use a 36mm nut shape on the cover. The Ms use a bolt (13mm???) to hold the cover on.

One source for a 36mm socket is WalMart. In the tools section they have a set of large Staley sockets that includes a 36. The cost is something like $7 for the set.

I would pick up a lower range torque wrench. Just good to have. You don't want to take the chance of over torquing anything and stripping the threads. It would not be pretty.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Crap! Just thought to check... my torque wrench has a range of 25+, and the drain bolt and filter cover are supposed to be torqued to 18. Am I SOL, can I "safely" hand-tighten, or is 25 safe? *


Just turn it until the thing stops turning and don't try to torque it more than that. Should be okay. Several of us do that all the time.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *I would use BMW oil until the warranty runs out. It is a very good oil, it is inexpensive, and it meets all BMW specs (no questions if you have an engine problem under warranty). After that your choice, but there is nothing wrong with the BMW oil.
> 
> The only real difference between any later model 3 series oil change (inlcuding the Ms) is the oil filter cover removal. The normal ers use a 36mm nut shape on the cover. The Ms use a bolt (13mm???) to hold the cover on.
> 
> ...


E46 M3 also uses a 7mm hex key nut for the drain bolt instead of the M12? (17mm nut) like the regular 3'ers...But we digress.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *
> About the BMW oil... I was told by my delivery specialist at the Performance Center that it is just Castrol oil with a BMW label. I know it was suggested to stick with BMW oil because that's what they will use on the regular services, and it's usually not good to keep switching oils. So, can I get the same oil bottled as Castrol elsewhere to save a few bucks and not worry about it? Wal-Mart didn't have Castrol, but they did have Mobil 1, which seems to be popular... and they had a 5 qt jug for $19. *


If you plan on taking advantage of free oil changes with BMW maintenance plan stick with BMW oil for your first 50K miles, consistency is a good thing. As Pinecone mentioned before it is a good oil and it's cheaper than any synthetic from Castrol or Mobil1. It is made by Castrol but it's not an OTC Castrol oil you can get here in US. We had a discussion about it in General Forum recently so do a search if you want to know more.
If you still decide to buy the oil somewhere else get Castrol 0W-30 or Mobil1 0W-40.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *If you plan on taking advantage of free oil changes with BMW maintenance plan stick with BMW oil for your first 50K miles, consistency is a good thing. *


You could always switch to Mobil and bring your own oil when you bring it in for service. :dunno:

I'm sticking with BMW oil myself.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *You could always switch to Mobil and bring your own oil when you bring it in for service. :dunno:
> *


...and pay ~ $35 for oil. :dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *...and pay ~ $35 for oil. :dunno: *


Yeah, well. I'm not doing that, but I believe some people on this board have. If you feel that strongly about Mobil, why not.

Just pointing out that it's an option.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Yeah, well. I'm not doing that, but I believe some people on this board have. If you feel that strongly about Mobil, why not.
> 
> Just pointing out that it's an option.  *


And also realise that many Mobil 1 (and Redline, Valvoline, Castrol OTC, etc) oils do NOT meet all teh BMW specs for oil. Therefore you could have problems in a warranty situation.

To me it is not worth the potential hassles. BMW oil is a good oil.

And don't get me wrong, I am a BIG Mobil 1 fan. I have run several vehicles massive amounts of miles without problem on Mobil 1.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> *And also realise that many Mobil 1 (and Redline, Valvoline, Castrol OTC, etc) oils do NOT meet all teh BMW specs for oil. Therefore you could have problems in a warranty situation.
> 
> To me it is not worth the potential hassles. BMW oil is a good oil.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I am a BIG Mobil 1 fan. I have run several vehicles massive amounts of miles without problem on Mobil 1. *


Apparently BMW's own oil does not even meet their own specs according to a blurb in the TIS about oil for later build M54 motors.... :dunno: I haven't seen the doc yet, but that's what I was told. I'll have to read through it sometime if I remember to go poking in the TIS for it again.

EDIT: My bad. I just checked the TIS. I must've gotten a bit confused. BMW Quality Longlife 1 Oil does meet their Longlife 1 spec. It's Mobil 1 5-30 that does not. The mobil 1 that does meet this spec is 0-40. I wonder where I can find this stuff? :dunno: I'm uing 5-30 Mobil1 now, but now that I've seen this doc, I may switch back to BMW oil next oil change... :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Apparently BMW's own oil does not even meet their own specs according to a blurb in the TIS about oil for later build M54 motors.... :dunno: I haven't seen the doc yet, but that's what I was told. I'll have to read through it sometime if I remember to go poking in the TIS for it again.
> 
> EDIT: My bad. I just checked the TIS. I must've gotten a bit confused. BMW Quality Longlife 1 Oil does meet their Longlife 1 spec. It's Mobil 1 5-30 that does not. The mobil 1 that does meet this spec is 0-40. I wonder where I can find this stuff? :dunno: I'm uing 5-30 Mobil1 now, but now that I've seen this doc, I may switch back to BMW oil next oil change... :dunno: *


You can find Mobil1 0W-40 at many retailers like Wal-Mart, AutoZone, etc. It has a black label that says European Formula, also be sure to check the back for specs.

Like I mentioned before you may also use Castrol 0W-30, it meets BMW specs. It has to have a red label and is made in Germany, be sure to check the back. This is the same oil that is sold in Europe under SLX name.

Check this BMW Netherlands site. It shows 2 Castrol oils recommended by BMW, one 0W-30 SLX (sold as Syntec 0W-30 in US) and 5W-30 TXT Softec (sold as BMW synthetic in US).

It also has a nice pic of Ralf pouring the oil into BMW engine


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *You can find Mobil1 0W-40 at many retailers like Wal-Mart, AutoZone, etc. It has a black label that says European Formula, also be sure to check the back for specs.
> 
> Like I mentioned before you may also use Castrol 0W-30, it meets BMW specs. It has to have a red label and is made in Germany, be sure to check the back. This is the same oil that is sold in Europe under SLX name.
> 
> ...


Thanks... I'll have to look for it next time I go to a Wal-Mart or Autozone. I'm pretty sure Costco doesn't carry this 0W-40 weight for Mobil1.  In which case, unless Walmart or Autozone has it cheap, I'm probably gonna go back to BMW oil anyway... (costs less)

I have the doc from the TIS that lists all Longlife 1 spec oils. That Castrol is on the list.  I guess I'll have to use the remainder of the unused Mobil1 bottles I got for my old car.


----------

